# Other websites?



## RGF (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi

What other website do members frequent?

I have spent some time on dpreview but not much these days.
RobGalbraith has a day job so his site is not updated
Occasionally visit Luminous Landscape

Other sites recommended for a nature photographer and photographer in general including PS tools

Thanks


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 20, 2013)

I hit the LensRentals.com blog all the time, see if there's something new. His posts are almost always quite insightful, and always interesting.

Less photo related, I keep up to date with Arstechnica.com and Anandtech.com, but those are much more tech/news sites. And of course XKCD for my funnies.

EDIT: fix url link


----------



## Stig (Mar 20, 2013)

this is my only forum, and as of other websites I check for pictures and articles: http://www.topgear.com/uk/ and http://www.evo.co.uk however that might not be exactly what you are asking


----------



## digital paradise (Mar 20, 2013)

POTN is the one of the best

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/

DPreview is OK but gets into endless about a sensors performance. It was tough on newbies in the mid 2000's but better now. 

http://www.dpreview.com

Was good when it started but slowed down

http://forums.usa.canon.com

My on camera flash guru. His books are good. 

http://neilvn.com/tangents/

Syl Arena. Master of the Canon flash 

http://pixsylated.com/blog/

Two lens review sites.

http://www.photozone.de/Reviews/overview

http://www.slrgear.com/reviews/index.php


----------



## Rat (Mar 20, 2013)

Petapixel is pretty nice, I think, and the lens comparison tool on the-digital-picture is excellent, with many good reviews too. 

Also, Fred&Miranda forums.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 20, 2013)

Strobist. 

Dpreview. 

The digital picture. 

Nikon rumors. 

Istockphoto. 

That's about it.


----------



## Cptn Rigo (Mar 20, 2013)

Fake chuck westfall... you dont need more... 
http://fakechuckwestfall.wordpress.com/


----------



## distant.star (Mar 21, 2013)

.
Humans of New York

http://www.humansofnewyork.com/


----------



## Harry Muff (Mar 21, 2013)

PhotographyBlog.com


----------



## Agitato (Mar 21, 2013)

Not a review/gear site but nice for inspiration! A lot of photos from renowned photographer classified by theme.
http://theredlist.fr/wiki-2-16-601-view-history-1.html

NB: First post on CR, hi all


----------



## Rat (Mar 22, 2013)

Agitato said:


> Not a review/gear site but nice for inspiration! A lot of photos from renowned photographer classified by theme.
> http://theredlist.fr/wiki-2-16-601-view-history-1.html
> 
> NB: First post on CR, hi all


Hi  Saw 'inspiration' and wondered why Flickr hasn't been mentioned yet - probably because EVERYONE uses that :


----------



## RGF (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes I am interested in other photographer's work as well as photography in general.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Mar 22, 2013)

My short list ...

Photography Related:

Canon Watch

http://www.canonwatch.com

Online Photographer

http://theonlinephotographer.typepad.com/the_online_photographer

Luminous Landscape

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/index.shtml

Shutterfinger

http://shutterfinger.typepad.com

Digital Image Maker

http://www.dimagemaker.com

lensculture

http://www.lensculture.com

Analog Photography Users Group

http://www.apug.org/forums/home.php

Large Format Photography Forum

http://www.largeformatphotography.info/forum/forum.php

Rangefinder Forum

http://www.rangefinderforum.com

GetDPI forums

http://www.getdpi.com/forum

Fed Miranda

http://www.fredmiranda.com



Computer Related:

Maximum PC

http://www.maximumpc.com

tom’s hardware

http://www.tomshardware.com

diglloyd

http://diglloyd.com/index.html

TechNet

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us


----------



## Welendlenses (Apr 3, 2013)

The Stig has got it right with the BBC site. Oh and Streetfire.net has the newest season for us gearheads.

What about videos? Digitalrev (is okay good) and Thecamerastoretv (eh?) on Youtube. Don't make a decision from what they say or what you can see on a 720p Youtube vid, but always entertaining.

Also 43rumors, Leicarumors, Fujirumors...and what's that other brand again? Ah yeah Nikon rumors.

And why's there no Sigmarumors for those interested in the DP Merrill cameras?


----------



## bycostello (Apr 8, 2013)

i like adorametv


----------

